# Digitrax or NCE Decoder Selection



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Need input on decoder selection for outdoor layout I am finalizing.


Will be running NCE PowerPro-10R with brass track and LGB locos w factory decoders.

I am ready to convert an older LGB Alco w 2 low amp motors and skates. It runs excellent on DC power.

Have a Digitrax DG538S and NCE D408SR that came with set. 

Both meet power requirements. Which would deal better with brass track, program easier, and have better slow speed performance?

Thanks in advance, Alan


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan, 

Flip a coin, both will do everything you want.. 

BulletBob


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Those two are about as equivalent as you will find. I've used both the Digitrax and NCE late model decoders with excellent results. Which one I buy depends on which I can find cheaper online on the day that I order. Lately, it has been Digitrax, but only by a few bucks each. 

I believe that the D408SR does not have BEMF, a slightly more expensive version does. I've not used the NCE BEMF version. The DG583S has BEMF that works well without having to mess with tweaking it.


----------

